# extension drawings



## mossfitzg1 (18 Jan 2006)

I know there are frequent posts concerning house extensions but I'm completely clueless.

basically the home i bought has a crap kitchen extension that needs to be knocked and re-built. Having dealt with builders in the past I'm adamant that I want the re-build done using plans/drawings. my problem is that the job is probably too small and certainly too expensive to use an architect so I thought a draughtsman might be the way to go. I also want to use someone be it engineer or whatever that will sign off on completion.

Can any one help with info or reccomendations. Basically whats my first step ? Are there firms who will take the job and do all this for me, are these costs much bigger than sourcing the sewrvices myself indivividually and is there a draughtsmen / engineer organisation that i could contact ?

Thanks


----------



## huskerdu (18 Jan 2006)

Hi,
I have done this, and it was very successful, but I cant give you a recommendation as the guy I used doesn;t do it anymore. He is no longer freelance. 
He did the plans, and included all directions to the builders wrt quality of materials to be used and regulations to be met on the plans. He then supervised and gave a cert of compliance. 
Much cheaper than a architect for a small job, but it is necessary to ensure
that the extension is done professionally and that you can sell it on. 

Sorry I cant help with a recommendation.


----------



## mossfitzg1 (18 Jan 2006)

Thanks anyway Husker, its a pity cos it sounds exactly what i'm looking for. A draughtsman seems to be the way to go.


----------



## mossfitzg1 (18 Jan 2006)

c'mon people, someone out there must know a decent draughtsman


----------



## OCD (19 Jan 2006)

mossfitzg1 said:
			
		

> c'mon people, someone out there must know a decent draughtsman


 
pm me!


----------



## Beefs (28 Aug 2006)

Hi,
I'm also thinking of getting a kitchen extension to back of a terraced house including knocking down existing garden shed with asbestos roof.
I want a 10ftx10ft extension with flat roof and also to knock an internal wall for double doors between living and dining rooms. I got a quote of approx 20k from builder/carpenter friend.
I was wondering if I should get drawings done of proposed extension before looking for a builder as it would then be easier to explain to them what exactly we want done? The work of the draughtsman mentioned earlier in this thread is what I'd be looking for too i.e. issue cert of compliance etc.
Thanks.


----------



## Dundhoone (28 Aug 2006)

Ensure that whomever you hire has professional indemnity insurance, otherwise your cert of compliance wont be worth much to you in the event of an error.  It is particularly important at this size of job as you are shortcutting to a draftsperson rather than hiring a chartered Engineer or architect.


----------



## GoldWings (20 Aug 2008)

Hi. 
I know this thread is old - but I'm in a similar situation as the OP i.e. clueless and hoping to extend/convert a small back kitchen into a larger one. 
Does anyone have any recommendations for engineers or draughtsman. The size of the proposed extension wouldn't warrent an architect. We don't plan to live in the property forever, so would also need someone with all the correct credentials in order to produce a valid certificate of comlpliance.


----------



## cibby (28 Aug 2008)

hi, we are hoping to build a very small extension to kichen also. We needed same thing-plans, esp as there seemed to be a mains sewage pipe crossing the garden just where the new outer wall of extension would go. I called 4 builders for prices, all 4 came- two offered to do it without drawings--they'd draw it up themselves, the other two wanted architect's drawings.
We enquired: there are architects who would do plans only for about e1500. The signing off would be another e1500. 
As architects have been made redundant recently from several firms (due to downturn) -it should be easy enough to find one who would do plans for you.
We are thinking of using a recently retired (older-aged in 60s) architect who does plans freelance. 
We also have tel. number of a (young- mid 30s) construction engineer who has his own small building firm- he draws up plans also. We used this person for several small jobs including building a patio/ water feeature/garden lights etc... very careful competent person. 
Pm me if you want these numbers. Both are Dublin -based. Dont know if this suits?


----------



## DeirdreD (11 Feb 2009)

Dont know if this suits?


----------



## Conshine (11 Feb 2009)

Where is he based?


----------



## Vinnie_cork (11 Feb 2009)

Proffesional Indemnity Insurance is quite expensive. So you will not get someone willing to do a drawing for you for say €500 and stand over the PI Insurance for a 6 year period. The €500 not worth the job. 

Now, If you want a freelance draftsman to do it, fine should be cheap enough as there shall be no planning involved if it is under 40m2 and to the rear of your existing dwelling (provided you have 25m2 of open space after building and that you haven't all ready used up the exempt 40m2 previously. There are a small few other criteria but check with your local planning dept).


----------



## living:room (11 Feb 2009)

I have information on Planning Criteria and Exempt development on my web-site (see signature) and there's also an article about it in the blog, which may be of interest - [broken link removed]


----------



## DeirdreD (11 Feb 2009)

Dublin and Meath and surrounding areas as far as i know!


----------

